# New equipment for my shop



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 6, 2011)

This is what is on the way to my shop and will be installed by the end on this month. This machine will be used to run all the made in USA products.
This is a big step and I have lots of plans for this machine. This is a 7 axis Swiss CNC with a Fanuc 32i A control. All the motors and drives are Fanuc. It might be an overkill for now but not for long and you will see a lot more products rolling of the production line.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Oct 6, 2011)

How in the world are you going to have time to cut laser inlays and do individual laser work?  Can't wait for new types of Marksman pens. :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Way to go man. More products for me to buy.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 6, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> How in the world are you going to have time to cut laser inlays and do individual laser work? Can't wait for new types of Marksman pens. :biggrin:


 
There are still more hours at night that can be used.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe you'll be churning out great things with the new equipment Constant. I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 6, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Richard Gibson said:
> 
> 
> > How in the world are you going to have time to cut laser inlays and do individual laser work? Can't wait for new types of Marksman pens. :biggrin:
> ...



How many hours in a day do you get in your neck of the woods, mate...??? 
Once upon a time I was in a 36 hours day zone and I still thought that wasn't enough.  No I didn't burn my equipment but I did burn something much more important and you ain't get spare parts either...!:frown:

Seriously..., that is a serious machine that require some brain to set and operate, I hope you have plenty of that left...!:wink:

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## bitshird (Oct 6, 2011)

Constant, can I come over and play with your toys?? 
That is a beautiful machine, the kids we were training in school were using Haas we would train the in both Haas II and Fanuc. I thought the 5 axis machines were cool, but WOW that is awesome. Have fun!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 6, 2011)

Holy Crap - that is one cool looking toy.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Holy Crap - that is one cool looking toy.


 Looking at the price for this it can't be considered a toy anymore.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## philb (Oct 7, 2011)

I definately need one of those!! Haven't got a glue how it works, but certainly looks like I need one!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like somebody is going to be REAL busy. Congrats the only thing this machine won't be able to make is more time.


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I run a Mazak 300 MY at work and they are very cool!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

I might just be able to buy myself some more time in the near future


----------



## Boz (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW There isn't much you can't do with one of those.


----------



## wood128 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that the KSI machine , Swiss made but assemblied in the USA ? I have heard of their machines and they offer training classes. Good luck with your new investment . Can't wait to see some new designs. My wife is heavy into the Bernia sewing machines , computer operated .
Joe


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

Who needs training?

My boss will pay for all damages from my mistakes.:biggrin:


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 7, 2011)

Your boss CAN be a pain in the butt...:wink:


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 7, 2011)

Russell Eaton said:


> Your boss CAN be a pain in the butt...:wink:



Now thats funny, I dont care who you are.....LOL.....


Constant, I would love to see this thing in operation...<HINT, HINT>

I dont suppose you could just drag this down to Woodcraft and do a demo with it for us......


----------



## leestoresund (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm wondering about 7 axis'.
Is one of those "time"?

Up,down, left, right, angle up, angle down?

Just askin'

Lee


----------



## BSea (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, it's nice & all, but a little overkill for making a pen.:wink:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

BSea said:


> Yeah, it's nice & all, but a little overkill for making a pen.:wink:


 
May be for making a pen but not an overkill for making lots pens/parts at a time.:wink:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

Rojo22 said:


> Russell Eaton said:
> 
> 
> > Your boss CAN be a pain in the butt...:wink:
> ...


 
When it is up and running I shall invite all to come see it in action. 
Tickets (price to be determined)will go on sale at the end of October. :biggrin:


----------



## kenspens (Oct 7, 2011)

a man can never have toooo many nice toys! awesome wish it was in my shop! i am sure you will put it to good use !! congrats
ken
kenspens


----------



## BlackPearl (Oct 7, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Looking at the price for this it can't be considered a toy anymore.



The difference between Men and boys is the price of their toys. :cowboy:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

May be the size of the toys, not as much the price:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow..that's impressive! It's no toy...what I have just turned into a toy I think. Got me on the jealousy wagon now.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Rojo22 said:
> 
> 
> > Russell Eaton said:
> ...


 

_*Naugh.....you need to post a video feed of it's inaugural run! *_


_Barney_


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks like you need a Doctorate in Engineering and Computer Science to run!  Good luck with it Constant, hope to be seeing your new stuff soon!


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 7, 2011)

I think you must have been talking to Bruce recently! 

Looking forward to the Georgia IAP group party at Constant' shop! :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Oct 7, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:
			
		

> May be the size of the toys, not as much the price:biggrin:



Is your next purchase going to be a milling machine? 




Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 7, 2011)

For that size I am going to need a new building first then the milling machine.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> For that size I am going to need a new building first then the milling machine.



At that point, its easier to build the building AROUND the machine. :biggrin:

Constant, I just noticed it has a receiver hitch. I'll drop by with the truck and borrow it for a while.


----------



## Curly (Oct 7, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> Constant, I just noticed it has a receiver hitch. I'll drop by with the truck and borrow it for a while.



Silly boy :tongue: that's not a hitch. It's the chip conveyer to carry the swarf into the bin. You wouldn't want Constant to get his digits dirty cleaning his lathe would you? :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 8, 2011)

If you build a new shop, build it up here and I'll come help you make money with your tools!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just saw a movie about this machine...it was called TRANSFORMERS!  This thing is crazy...can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## btboone (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a CNC Swiss Turn very similar to that a while back for my bike stuff. The collet seemed to be a pretty poor design and was extremely sensitive to stock diameter (stock had to be ground to within .001"), and it turned out to not effectively be able to make the titanium screws and bottom brackets that I bought it for. It would stall or the part would slip in the collet, then crash all the expensive tools after that operation. It was an exercise in frustration. It took me 3 days to produce a batch of 200 aluminum bolts! I ended up having to fight with the manufacturer and sell it back at a huge loss. It had the automatic bar feed, sub spindle, parts catcher and the whole 9 yards.

I found that hand programming it was tough just due to all the tight clearances inside and so many things missing each other by fractions of an inch. I found that I could simply draw the inside of the machine to scale and move the tool slides around as blocks to be sure other tools would clear during tool changes and simultaneous cutting operations. I highly recommend this approach.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruce I shall give you a call in the next week or two.


----------



## btboone (Oct 9, 2011)

I was out all day today with a H.S. band contest, but I'll call and help you out in any way I can.


----------



## WIDirt (Oct 9, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Crap - that is one cool looking toy.
> ...



The only difference between men and boys, is the price of their toys.

I guess that means that the majority of are still in elementary school..............


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 9, 2011)

btboone said:


> I was out all day today with a H.S. band contest, but I'll call and help you out in any way I can.


Thank you, I shall be in contact with you soon.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 9, 2011)

Now that's a tool.....


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Nov 15, 2011)

I have received my Machine Today, Will post some pictures later.
It took a couple of hours to get everything into my shop.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Constant, that CNC is bad to the bone! I got some Titanium, LET's give it a spin!


----------



## marksman (Nov 15, 2011)

I want to see it. We want some pics!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 15, 2011)

Saaaaawwwwwweeeeeeeetttttttt!!! Long waits suck...


----------

